# Printed Greek Law



## ash123 (May 9, 2011)

I am looking for the printed article of Greek law that states an employer can hire a foreigner that is an expert in the field. Help is appreciated


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I posted it on another thread ... do a search on my posts and you'll find it. It was recent, within the past month.


----------

